# wrong nfo/group for #1719



## Devis0r (Jan 14, 2005)

Not really a glitch or anything, but...

For the release 1719, it states the dump group as Rising Sun but if you click on the "View NFO" it displays Venom's NFO file.


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2005)

there's a special forum for gOnline bugs, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway, I'll check it out when I come back from university


----------

